# Media to use in external filter ?



## Thomso (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, when I set up my 60gl tank for FOWLR I was sold an eheim external canister filter with bio media. Having been running for about a year my Nitrates are high and not able to keep them down. Having read the posts on here about the filter not being any good for marine use, can anyone suggest what media to use in the filter so it isn't a nitrate factory.
I really don't want to do away with it totally as I spent a lot of money in the first place.:evil:


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

I have recently change what I have in my canister filter and what I do when I change water.

in my top basket I have medium size crushed coral.
2nd basket I have a sock of a phosphate remove.
3rd activated carbon in 2 socks and splinter basket.
the other side of the canister filter sponge which when I do my 5% to 10% water change I remove the sponge and wash it under hot fresh water witch would kill the bacteria that would cores nitrates to be produce.


----------

